

What happened to the Markdown standardization effort? - daffodil2

Almost a year and a half ago Jeff Atwood proposed a Markdown standardization effort: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.codinghorror.com&#x2F;the-future-of-markdown&#x2F;). The popular Markdown parser Sundown was subsequently deprecated in antipication of this effort (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;vmg&#x2F;sundown&#x2F;commit&#x2F;37728fb2d7137ff7c37d0a474cb827a8d6d846d8) and has not been updated since.<p>What happened to this effort? It seems implausible to me that it could take a year and a half. Did it fall apart?
======
bowerbird
wow! minus-4 on that post!

hey, _i_ wasn't responsible for the fact that atwood's call resulted in
_nothing_happening._

i was one of the people who hoped that it would!

but the hard cold truth is that it went nowhere.

it produced zilch, nada, zip. nothing but hot air.

gruber basically squashed atwood, and that was that.

so let me see if i understand this correctly:

if you _ask_ the question, you get 11 points of "karma".

and if you _answer_ it, truthfully, you get -4 points.

-bowerbird

~~~
wglb
I saw your previous comment as sarcastic and unproductive.

~~~
bowerbird
it's 100% accurate, and a dead-on description of the truth.

because the truth is that effort failed to produce anything.

i'm very sorry that it bothers you. but it is _the_truth._

it is _the_whole_truth_, and it is _nothing_but_the_truth._

now, you can downvote the truth all you like, all the time.

but your downvoting will _never_ change what the truth _is._

as long as we both understand that, we will get along _fine._

-bowerbird

------
bowerbird
what happened to what effort?

the one that failed to produce anything?

well, that's easy: it failed to produce anything.

-bowerbird

~~~
eyeballtrees
What happened to the thing?

The one that was a thing?

Well that's easy: it was a thing

\- put some fucking effort in, jesus

